# Mason-Dixon Breakfast



## jaybird0827 (Aug 17, 2006)

2 eggs any style with a side of grits
Substitute 2 slices Taylor Pork Roll for the bacon.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey I'm not kidding. This is good. Taylor Pork Roll is a NJ special, but we can get it at Harris-Teeter.

Puritanhead, please don't skyline (hi, Rich) me for this.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 17, 2006)

Say what? I am not keen on that New Jersey lingo, though I did have some NJ friends from college.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 17, 2006)

Never had Pork Roll, but I LOVE breakfast!


----------



## satz (Aug 17, 2006)

Ima staring at a bowl of plain oats right now.

You guys are making me hungry...

[Edited on 8-17-2006 by satz]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 17, 2006)

Ryan,

"skyline" is not NJ slang but a bit of Marine jargon I picked up from our brother Rich - it's in this thread. One of these days I'll learn how to jump you to the specific message.

I am responsible for the title I gave the "recipe" and I hope no one is offended by it.

[Edited on 8-17-2006 by jaybird0827]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Never had Pork Roll, but I LOVE breakfast!



 That's two of us. Pork Roll is definitely a NJ thing, but it can be gotten online or whereever us Jersey transplants are found in significant numbers.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 17, 2006)

NJ resident here - Never eaten pork roll though. 

A NJ breakfast is bagels - good fresh bagels, not the imitation stuff like Lenders and the like.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 17, 2006)

In Virginia this is what we like to eat for breakfast (courtesy of Southern Kitchen restaurant, New Market, VA), including Smithfield ham:







[Edited on 8-17-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> NJ resident here - Never eaten pork roll though.
> 
> A NJ breakfast is bagels - good fresh bagels, not the imitation stuff like Lenders and the like.



Don't forget the "hard rolls" buddy. Also, NJ natives tend to call pork roll "Taylor ham". If you go "down the shore" you'll find it on the boardwalk, served on a hamburger bun. Mustard to taste. And there's nothing like smelling it frying when you're on the boardwalk! 

A W E S O M E stuff.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> In Virginia this is what we like to eat for breakfast (courtesty of Southern Kitchen restaurant, New Market, VA), including Smithfield ham:



You got me hungry for a 2nd breakfast.


----------



## Swampguy (Aug 17, 2006)

Curse your breakfast... I am on a stict cardiac diet and today all I can eat is bananas.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Swampguy_
> Curse your breakfast... I am on a stict cardiac diet and today all I can eat is bananas.



Can you have oatmeal? I love oatmeal with bananas (or other fruit) and cinnamon.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> In Virginia this is what we like to eat for breakfast (courtesy of Southern Kitchen restaurant, New Market, VA), including Smithfield ham:


 Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.... I can feel my blood pressure, cholesterol and triglycerides going up just by looking at that picture.


----------



## Swampguy (Aug 17, 2006)

No but tomorrow is meat day and I am readying the fatted calf..!


----------



## tcalbrecht (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> 2 eggs any style with a side of grits
> Substitute 2 slices Taylor Pork Roll for the bacon.



Substitute scrapple as meat portion.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_


 I don't _know_ why it is, but everytime I was ever at a wafflehouse with friends, it was like between 2 and 4 o'clock in the morning.

And the coffee tastes like it is stored in a big underground storage tank, as if a truck comes in and pumps it into the ground.




[Edited on 8-17-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 17, 2006)

The coffee has gotten better. I usually go around midnight. They know us by name.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> . . .
> I don't why it is, but everytime I was ever at a wafflehouse with friends, it was like between 2 and 4 o'clock in the morning.
> 
> And the coffee tastes like it is stored in a big underground storage tank, as if truck comes in and pumps it into the ground.



How waffle!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> ...



Yeah, I guess that be regional, too.


----------



## Augusta (Aug 17, 2006)

We are a breakfast family too. It's bacon, eggs, and sausage everymorning with toast. Hubby has coffee and I have tea. 

Tim on the cardiac diet, bananas are fattening. I am trying to gain weight the way a doctor told my sister to and it was you guessed it, eat a banana a day before breakfast. You take the toast and potato out of that picture and you got yourself a good heart diet.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 17, 2006)

The only problem with that picture is that the ham is not Country Ham and there's no grits!! What is breakfast without grits? Culinary p*rgatory!

When I lived out west Waffle House was my hangout. They had country ham and grits.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 18, 2006)

> I don't know why it is, but everytime I was ever at a wafflehouse with friends, it was like between 2 and 4 o'clock in the morning.
> 
> And the coffee tastes like it is stored in a big underground storage tank, as if a truck comes in and pumps it into the ground.




So THAT's how they do it! And there's some company that sends in regulars, I think they shift off, going to different diners each night to provide ambience - the schizophrenic talking to his coffee at the counter, the dangerous guys planning some deal in back, the pair of aging alcoholics sneaking out for a raunchy country'n'western assignation...

[Edited on 8-18-2006 by turmeric]

[Edited on 8-18-2006 by turmeric]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 18, 2006)

We began bright and early Thursday morning with breakfast and somehow we've all ended up together at the virtual Waffle House. 

So, Meg, do they have these out in the Portland area now? We lived out there for like 14 years between 1986 and 2000. First time I ever saw a Waffle House was in the midwest on our way back. We also ate there on trips back and forth to campus when Jay Jr. was in college.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 18, 2006)

We have a local Pancake House, some Pig 'n' Pancakes out on the coast, and, of course, Denny's et al. We used to have our own homegrown diner, Quality Pie, where I've been told they put NoDoz in the coffee. Can't substantiate that one,though. No Waffle Houses, though if we get one, I'll go there and think of all of you!


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 18, 2006)

My wife and I like to have an Egg in a basket for breakfast occasionally. We have nicknamed this "Vendetta Toast" after the movie because we didn't know the name for this tasty dish.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> We began bright and early Thursday morning with breakfast and somehow we've all ended up together at the virtual Waffle House.
> 
> So, Meg, do they have these out in the Portland area now? We lived out there for like 14 years between 1986 and 2000. First time I ever saw a Waffle House was in the midwest on our way back. We also ate there on trips back and forth to campus when Jay Jr. was in college.



There is a Waffle House in my home town of Clarks Summit, PA. I believe it is currently the WF furthest north in Yankee country.


----------

